# I need some help



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm stuck. Should I buy a puppy or should I buy a flat screen tv and a ps3?

=[

Ps3+Flat Screen Tv
Pros:
Hours full of entertainment, Blu-Ray Dvd, Hi-Def television, and man.. 32" is the biggest tv i've had my whole life hahah.
Cons:
I'm at risk of becoming addicted to ps3 games which could lead to weight gain, and other unhealthy problems lol.

Puppy
Pros:
A new friend, a trustworthy companion, a good reason to walk and run more--getting into shape, and a nice soft pillow.
Cons:
Vet bills, dog food, and I'll have to wake up early again to walk him haha.

Please add to the list if you can think of more pros and cons.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well between those choices you either perfer to move around or sit on your butt. Which do you want to do more of?


----------



## Mr.lee (Aug 2, 2008)

lol how much does the puppy cost? the TV and ps3 is over 1g


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

For the price of a apbt puppy you could get a flat screen & ps3....LOL. Well in my area.

That's a hard choice for me to help you with....ps3 is awesome though..hehe


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Well the ps3 and the tv are $800.00, and the pup is $600.00 plus shipping (another 250). 

It's a hard decision lol.. the ps3 is a very awesome peice of technology, but i feel that a puppy would just be better than me playing games all day haha. Although, man... having a ps3 does feel good lol.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> For the price of a apbt puppy you could get a flat screen & ps3....LOL. Well in my area.
> 
> That's a hard choice for me to help you with....ps3 is awesome though..hehe


Exactly haha. Man.. i'm stuck on what i should get.. or maybe i should get both and be broke.  life has so many hard decisions lol.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

konked said:


> I'm stuck. Should I buy a puppy or should I buy a flat screen tv and a ps3?
> 
> =[


oh man tough decision!!!! do u have a pup alreayd??? if so i say tv and ps3... i got my stuff last year, and got kenya this year u def have to get both ahhha


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Get the puppy and ask for the flat screen for xmas! or vice versa.

any pics of the puppy?


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

It's the last pup from flametree's kennel (http://www.flametreekennels.net). He's already 13 weeks.. which i don't mind haha. And no i don't have a dog as of right now. Lol liil locz.. your post has me thinking "i guess a pup can wait" haha.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhhhh Wow.....That pup is awesome!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

well it looks like you already have a puppy (from your avatar) so i would go with the tv/ps3 one puppy is more expensive in the long run vet bills for shots food bowls toys leashes etc. i would say tv/ps3


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

If it was me I would get the t.v and games system.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> well it looks like you already have a puppy (from your avatar) so i would go with the tv/ps3 one puppy is more expensive in the long run vet bills for shots food bowls toys leashes etc. i would say tv/ps3


That's a pic of me and my wife's first dog.. he passed away about two years ago.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

lil bit pit karma said:


> If it was me I would get the t.v and games system.


You think so? Man... 
Well, I have to make a list now lol... gonna edit my first post.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

aww i am sorry. hmmm then its a tough call...do you already have a good tv and game system?


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

maybe it's because i'm a girl that is not into gaming...but i'd say the pup!


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> aww i am sorry. hmmm then its a tough call...do you already have a good tv and game system?


Thanks.
I have an old tv that still works, but it's only like a 24" screen and i only have a ps2 and gamecube.



pittlover86 said:


> maybe it's because i'm a girl that is not into gaming...but i'd say the pup!


That's funny lol because my wife is also not into games, but she thinks that the blu-ray capabilities of the ps3 are a good investment and she likes the big(ger) screen.


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, how bout nix the PS3 and get the awesome TV and pup?? lmao. We are looking into a TV soon (we actually don't HAVE one)...but we watch everything (TV shows, movies, news) on our laptops, so it's not on the top of our to-do list. 

I hope you are able to come to a decision that you (AND your wife! lol) will be happy with!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you should get the PS3 and TV then go to a shelter or bully breed rescue and get a pup. This way you get them both as well as the satisfaction of saving another pups life.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Coletrain said:


> I think you should get the PS3 and TV then go to a shelter or bully breed rescue and get a pup. This way you get them both as well as the satisfaction of saving another pups life.


I would.. and I did try for a couple of months. The thing about adopting for me though is that there aren't that many pit bulls in any local shelters around here because there aren't that many pits in northwest arkansas.. well compared to other places. And i've applied to many out of state rescues as well and haven't had much success because my sister has 2 dogs that aren't really great dogs.. a (f)chihuahua and a (m)miniature pincher(sp?) that she hasn't fixed and hasn't gotten them on heart worm prevention. I know that makes it sound like.. why should i get a pup from a breeder if i can't even adopt from a rescue lol, but i believe that i am a good owner.. just that my sister may not be.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

konked said:


> I would.. and I did try for a couple of months. The thing about adopting for me though is that there aren't that many pit bulls in any local shelters around here because there aren't that many pits in northwest arkansas.. well compared to other places. And i've applied to many out of state rescues as well and haven't had much success because my sister has 2 dogs that aren't really great dogs.. a (f)chihuahua and a (m)miniature pincher(sp?) that she hasn't fixed and hasn't gotten them on heart worm prevention. *I know that makes it sound like.. why should i get a pup from a breeder if i can't even adopt from a rescue lol, but i believe that i am a good owner.. just that my sister may not be.*


Never questioned if you were a good owner or not, just throwing something out there. I know a lot of people prefer to go to a breeder rather then a shelter because you really don't know the background on a shelter dog. I think I just got really lucky with all of mine.

I have the PS3 on my 61 inch tv and love it. But most of the time I have way too much fun with my dogs to think about playing games. Even my 10yo would rather run around with the dogs then game. It's a tough call but I would lean towards the puppy.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Coletrain said:


> Never questioned if you were a good owner or not, just throwing something out there. I know a lot of people prefer to go to a breeder rather then a shelter because you really don't know the background on a shelter dog. I think I just got really lucky with all of mine.
> 
> I have the PS3 on my 61 inch tv and love it. But most of the time I have way too much fun with my dogs to think about playing games. Even my 10yo would rather run around with the dogs then game. It's a tough call but I would lean towards the puppy.


I know you weren't haha. I was just saying just in case anyone had that idea. xD. I even postponed getting this puppy just because my sister had brought this second dog to our house (the miniature pincher). She wants to mate them in the future which i think is the dumbest thing ever especially since she knows nothing about breeding.

Anyways.... man that's what i'm thinking too haha. Having a Dog could keep me more occupied than the games, but man... a PS3 and the big screen is just sooo nice.. also it makes my house like even nicer. haha


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

IF you get a tv...dont get plasma...my husband and i got plasma and it sucks we have had it since 06 its still working but after 6 months of having it a little blue "blob" shows up everyonce in a while in the bottom left hand corner of the tv we wished we would have gotten lcd...grr
now i dont think failing the shelters test or application is that big of a deal and says nothing about what kind of owner you are...sometimes shelters look too into what kind of person you are or condtions sometimes they have rediculous standards and questions on their applications and it exludes alot of people that may make the most awesome owners....a few months before we got Peanut my husband and i looked at shelters and the applications and one wouldnt let us have a pitbull because we were staying with my family that has a apbt already and they thought we would have problems...they didnt even see the dog who LOVES Peanut...so we went to a breeder and we got agreat little puppy...i wouldnt get hung up on the shelter i feel that some of them think they are better then other people because they help dogs and cats and some of them are not that good of people....my husband and i were at an adoption expo and we were playing with this little black pitbull puppy that was in a cat cage and he was nibbling our fingers thru the cage and she yelled at us for "allowing a pitbull to bite our fingers we were training him to be a mean pitbull" (he was like 10 weeks old) then she opened the cage hit him in the face and yelled at him...she then told another worker to take him to go pee so he doesnt ruin the cage and she made a comment "he still squats little sissy dog" i wanted so bad to punch that lady :stick: and turn her in for animal cruelty people like that should not be around animals or be deciding who is fit to take care of an animal


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

PeanutsMommy said:


> IF you get a tv...dont get plasma...my husband and i got plasma and it sucks we have had it since 06 its still working but after 6 months of having it a little blue "blob" shows up everyonce in a while in the bottom left hand corner of the tv we wished we would have gotten lcd...grr
> now i dont think failing the shelters test or application is that big of a deal and says nothing about what kind of owner you are...sometimes shelters look too into what kind of person you are or condtions sometimes they have rediculous standards and questions on their applications and it exludes alot of people that may make the most awesome owners....a few months before we got Peanut my husband and i looked at shelters and the applications and one wouldnt let us have a pitbull because we were staying with my family that has a apbt already and they thought we would have problems...they didnt even see the dog who LOVES Peanut...so we went to a breeder and we got agreat little puppy...i wouldnt get hung up on the shelter i feel that some of them think they are better then other people because they help dogs and cats and some of them are not that good of people....my husband and i were at an adoption expo and we were playing with this little black pitbull puppy that was in a cat cage and he was nibbling our fingers thru the cage and she yelled at us for "allowing a pitbull to bite our fingers we were training him to be a mean pitbull" (he was like 10 weeks old) then she opened the cage hit him in the face and yelled at him...she then told another worker to take him to go pee so he doesnt ruin the cage and she made a comment "he still squats little sissy dog" i wanted so bad to punch that lady :stick: and turn her in for animal cruelty people like that should not be around animals or be deciding who is fit to take care of an animal


Thanks for the tip haha.

Crazy story. Seriously, who would want someone like that working with animals. They're obviously not that much of an animal lover. Thanks for letting me feel a bit better about myself haha. For awhile i thought that i wasn't a good owner, but now i believe that i'm more capable of being an owner of a dog than most people who actually do own dogs. Aside from most people on here hah.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hey i just got resistance 2 for ps3 and its fricken AWESOME!!! my bf wants a dog but i told him he has to wait until my ps3 gets boring lol


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hey i just got resistance 2 for ps3 and its fricken AWESOME!!! my bf wants a dog but i told him he has to wait until my ps3 gets boring lol


Hahaha. Now i'm back at being stuck lol. So many great games are coming out these days.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> hey i just got resistance 2 for ps3 and its fricken AWESOME!!! my bf wants a dog but i told him he has to wait until my ps3 gets boring lol


I picked up EndWar and Call of Duty 5. My kid loves them. I suck at EndWar, can't get very far so I hand the controller to the kid and let him play.

Anyways I would still go with the dog. Come January you will be able to get your big screen cheap during the Super Bowl sales they have going on. I saved an extra $400 on mine by waiting a month.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Coletrain said:


> I picked up EndWar and Call of Duty 5. My kid loves them. I suck at EndWar, can't get very far so I hand the controller to the kid and let him play.
> 
> Anyways I would still go with the dog. Come January you will be able to get your big screen cheap during the Super Bowl sales they have going on. I saved an extra $400 on mine by waiting a month.


haha thanks. that helps.


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's an update. We got the ps3 and flat screen.  My wife and i were about to get the pup, but then my mother in law asked us to wait till we had enough time during the day to play with the dog. Also, my brother asked me to wait for him to move in before we started getting dogs (he wants to make a kennel and start competing in wp and other shows). Well, we bought little big planet and it's pretty awesome, so i guess we're okay.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like you guys made a good decision for now


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Now go out and buy a couple of blu-rays and you'll definitely feel better. 

Here are some suggestions:

Ghost Rider
Transformers

Enjoy....


----------

